# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - syksy 2017

## Waltsu

Uudistukset pysäkkien nimissä jatkuvat: Satamassa sekä laivaterminaalien pysäkit ovat nykyään _Turun satama (Silja)_ ja _Turun satama (Viking)_.

Keskussairaalan seudun pysäkit ovat Hämeenkadulla _Yliopisto (TYKS U-sairaala)_ (erittäin kapealla fontilla), Kiinamyllynkadulla _TYKS A-sairaala_ sekä Hämeentiellä _TYKS T-sairaala_ (sekä pysäkki 116 että 64, joka ennen oli nimeltään _Keskikatu_).

Lisää kokobussimainoksia: TFO - parempi maailma ja Fingerpori.

----------


## tsv56

Paattisten linjoille tulevia uusia Volvoja:
Numeroita jo melkein kaikkien autojen kyjissä.
Citybussille autot 16 ja 19
Nyholmille 81, 83, 84 ja 80 (ainoa telitön)
Jalolle 40 ja 41 Liinennelinjojen nimiin
Muuriselle 108 ja 116.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Olisko telitön auto tulossa palaneen euro 6 Citywiden tilalle? Paattisten sopimuksen kaikki autot piti olla teliautoja.

----------


## Waltsu

Pohjoismaiset ravimestaruuskilpailut järjestetään Metsämäessä 16.-17.9.2017, ja tapahtumaa varten perustettiin linja 22R Kauppatorin ja Metsämäen välille.

----------


## zige94

TTS ajalee Turussa nähtävästi MB Citarolla koulutusajoja, ent. Jalobus 34 (rek. GEJ-368).
Ensimmäinen havainto jo keväältä, mutta nyt on näkynyt liikenteessä vilkkaammin.

----------


## eemeli113

Paattisten-Jäkärlän linjojen siirtyminen LS-Liikennelinjojen hoidettavaksi syyskuun lopusta lähtien on lisännyt kalustotarvetta. Tarvetta on lisännyt myös linjan 7A perustaminen. Käytettyjä autoja on ostettu mm. Transdevilta Helsingistä. Jalo on ostanut Anderssonin uittaman lyhyen teli-Säfflen, nr. 46 ja rekisteri YJR-879 sekä yhden entisen Transdevin Scalan, Jalon nr. 47 ja rekisteri IJE-802. Citybus on hankkinut Transdeviltä autot CHL-673 ja CHL-674. Ensimmäinen näistä tottelee numeroa 242, jälkimmäinen saa todennäköisesti numeron 243. Vanha auto 19 on saanut kakkosen eteensä, joten sen numero on nykyään 219. Muurinen hankki myös Transdeviltä, auton CHL-672, joka tottelee numeroa 121.

Myös Turkubus on hankkinut uusia autoja. Numeroille 2, 3 ja 4 on tullut lyhyitä kaksiovisia vuoden 2008 mallisia OmniLinkejä. Samanlaisia telejä on numeroilla 12 ja 13. Vanhat Turkubusit 6 ja 13 ovat siirretty Uudenkaupunkin paikallisliikenteeseen TLO:n nimien alle numeroille 6 ja 9.

----------


## hana

Kuljettajat eivät taida olla kovin mielissään noista entisistä Transdevin I-Shift Volvoista, on ne sen verran tympeitä ajaa. Nyt niistä on siis päätynyt kolme Turkuun ja kaksi Pohjolan Liikenteelle HSL-alueelle ja 514 ajelee vielä Transdevin Espoon varikolla ja 515 Vantaan varikolla.

----------


## 401

http://www.foli.fi/fi/linja-56-aloit...-reitillä-3010

"Linja 56 aloittaa reitillä RäntämäkiHalinenKauppatoriToijainen maanantaina 30.10. Linjan reitti on Toijaisten päätepysäkkiä ja Kukolantien osuutta lukuun ottamatta sama kuin linjalla 55."

Tässä tulee mieleen lähinnä se, että nyt kaikki pysäkeiltä irti revityt 56-tarrat joudutaan laittamaan takaisin. Lisäksi kaikkien katospysäkkien uudet reittikartat vanhenevat. Nyt jo.

Tämä 56 Toijaisiin -uudistus olisi kannattanut tulla suunnittelijoiden mieleen hieman aikaisemmin...

----------


## 034

Vainiolla pyörii Turun alueella korkea (?) Volvo 8700 #82. ex #82 Flyeri on poistunut (?). Mielenkiintoista tässä yksilössä on keskiovella oleva linjakilpi.

----------


## dreamy83

Lautakunnalle esitetään lippuautomaattien hankkimista. Kyseeseen on kustannussyistä tulossa kevyempi, sisätiloihin soveltuva automaatti ja tarjous on pyydetty 10 kpl erästä. Tarkoitus on sijoittaa nuo ruuhkaisiin paikkoihin, etenkin missä on turisteja.

Itse pidän ajatusta hyvänä. Kuten ylipäänsä lippumyynnin ohjaamista pois busseista. Mutta mihin nuo tulisi sijoittaa?

- Viking Linen terminaalin alakerta, tulokäytävän tuntumaan
- Silja Linen terminaalin alakerta, tulokäytävän tuntumaan
- Lentoaseman terminaalin alakerta, tulokäytävän tuntumaan
- Päärautatieasema
- Kupittaan asema
- Yliopisto
- AMK lemminkäisenkatu
- Datacity
- Turun linja-autoasema
- Logomo

Muita mahdollisia paikkoja:

- Messukeskus
- Gatorade Center
- Marli Areena
- Hansa

Ensin mainitut olen valinnut turismin sekä isojen työ- ja opiskelukeskittymien perusteella. Niissä on myös se, että noihin kohteisiin ajaa nk peruslinjat, joten aikataulussa pysyminen on tärkeää.

Tässä vielä linkki lautakunnan esityslistan kohtaan: http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2017/1129013l/3629860.htm

----------

